# Some pictures from 2-6-07



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

6" of powder..





































We had 12 vehicles/pieces of equipment out.


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

some more.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice! Lets get some pics of the Deere from outside the cab! Is that a fisher set up out front, with 2WD only?

-Mike


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice shots... what part of Indiana you from. 



All Clear


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Tractor Plower;368259 said:


> Very nice! Lets get some pics of the Deere from outside the cab! Is that a fisher set up out front, with 2WD only?
> 
> -Mike


looks like to me it could be a meyer


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

We run meyer stuff, 
I can push more with my 2wd than the smaller 4wd can. He can stack more with it though.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Where you at In Indy Jimmy.I am southside down by Greenwood.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

Martinsville, we do alot of business in town, we were out for around 32 hours this last one, 
Sounds like more on the way for monday..


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great lookin' tractor there Jimmy, keep takin' care of it and it'll take care of you!payup xysport


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Jimmyed;368763 said:


> Martinsville, we do alot of business in town, we were out for around 32 hours this last one,
> Sounds like more on the way for monday..


So you ar edown there in Martintucky LOL

Yes Monday they are going to lay it on us buddy.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i was guessing indy metro area. since your radio is tuned to x103.3

payton


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Good eyes Payton I didn't catch that.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Rcgm;368892 said:


> Good eyes Payton I didn't catch that.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Good eye i missed that too but i jam to the X just about anywhere in Montgomery co.

All Clear
Nathan


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

Looks like we are getting Ice
 

and I work for the power company


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

you guys are so lucky to be getting that kind of snow. So far this year we have gotten a total of less than 4 inches. I might even head north to indy and try to drum up some business...momma needs a new pair of shoes:crying:


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

I missed out on 2 plowings, I havent clocked out since 7:30am tuesday, working the ice that came, around 1/2" on the trees. Home for sleep time now (paid) and go back in at midnight for another 16 

I love OT.


----------

